# ok here's one for you parts man



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok there do the lights go on the Massey 20 here is a pic of a 1947 MH 20 the lights on this tractor are on the side panles and mine are in the same place but are not on right but it has the light brackes on the rear fenders so what is going on they look like fractors brackes


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and here is mine


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know what to tell ya buddy, I've always seen them on the fenders, but I'm not into Massey, so I'm not really the one to ask.:zzzs:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *I don't know what to tell ya buddy, I've always seen them on the fenders, but I'm not into Massey, so I'm not really the one to ask.:zzzs: *


seeing how l got the brackes on My tractor l'm going to put them there


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:dazed: 

Go fer it.

:ditto:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats the best plan who's going to argue with you anyway. some of the electrical packages were dealer installed so location could have varied.


----------

